# Having trouble keeping your smoke generator burning?



## mr t 59874 (Feb 7, 2017)

These may be solutions to keeping your smoke generator burning.

The three essentials needed to create fire: *Fuel* (wood, chunks, chips, pellets, dust, or fine powder) *Heat* & *Oxygen*.

Notice, dry fuel is not one; even moist fuel will burn with enough heat and oxygen. Of course, the dryer the fuel, less heat, and oxygen is needed to burn.

Those who are having trouble keeping their smoke generator going after lighting, regardless of type or make need to consider, changing one of the essentials. This can be done after heat is applied to the fuel, by increasing the airflow around the fuel itself. If using a (round, square, or rectangular) tray type smoke generator, this may possibly be accomplished, opening vents, simply raising your tray a couple inches, or by pushing air in or drawing it out via a small fan, this will be more prevalent if used on a flat surface.













Cheese10.jpg



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 7, 2017






Above is an example of a tray type, smoke generator on top of a small 3-inch high colander. This allowed better airflow producing a much better burn.













000_0342.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 7, 2017






With the installation of bolts to raise the generator made it easier to handle with a much better burn, regardless of the type of fuel used.

Humidity in the fuel actually has little to do with keeping a smoke generator lit, although keeping the fuel dry or drying it, by numerous means, may be enough to tip the scale in your favor, if not, simply light and increase the air supply.

In addition, by adding different amounts of air to any smoke generator will allow the use of different colors and densities of smoke, from a very light almost invisible smoke, to an dense white smoke, which all can be used to your advantage in the smoking of many different products, otherwise unattainable.

Tom

Related threads:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139474/understanding-smoke-management-updated-12-08-14

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-have-a-new-smoker-how-to-optimize-your-smoke


----------

